# Do goats sync their heat cycles?



## _sonshine_ (Sep 21, 2010)

2 of my 3 does went into heat 1 day apart so I was just wondering if I got lucky or is it normal for does to cycle at about the same time.  I would like to get them bred at the same time b/c I have to take them to the buck.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess you are lucky. My girls aren't all going into heat at the same time.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 21, 2010)

I just had 6 does kid in 10 days..  I'll have another group of does kid in December and then another in February...Accident?  chance?  Maybe...but probably not.   Introduce a buck to a group of open does that have been conditioned properly they should all cycle within a week to 10 days....Some luck helps...and a good "rutty" buck nearby to start the hormones in motion.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 21, 2010)

I do believe older does who live together usually cycle together...sort of like the belief that a group of women who live together, will cycle together.

Our does tend to kid in groups....4 - 5 will kid w/ in a few days of eachother....then 21 days later, the next batch...and so on.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 22, 2010)

My two senior does are very competitive and jealous of each other all the time, over everything from food to petting to getting milked to getting mated....every single time, Gracee will come into heat, and Flora will start within 24 hours. They are also best buddies, even though they have fights. My other does are all over the place, they don't really feel competitive or cycle together either, and none of them are particularly friends with each other...maybe it's just a competitive thing, wanting to be the first to get the buck?


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 22, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ...sort of like the belief that a group of women who live together, will cycle together.


I gotta tell ya this..  

A guy a work with is married with two boys..  He and his wife bought a pretty good sized house recently, and in order to help pay the bills, they rented out their basement.

His wife is apparently a bit of a "firecracker," so to speak, and the people they rented to were "friends" of "theirs."  And by that, I mean the woman was his wife's friend and she apparently also has a tendency to sorta drag her hubby around..  The two gals are apparently just peas in a pod...

Well, the other day I saw him and asked how it was going..  He just shook his head and went...."Ugh.."

I asked what was going on, and this was his response, verbatim:

"They synced up."

I couldn't help but LAUGH MY BUTT OFF, but he really didn't seem to think it was very funny at all..


----------

